# Diddymos, Storch, ellaroo, oh my!



## javamama (Dec 5, 2001)

So, I have always wanted a wrap type sliing (Diddymos sp?), but I tried to be practical and tuck with my ring sling and a hip hammock for my other two kids. This time, I decided to spring for a new wrap. I know they are worth it and excitedly went online to make my first purchase for the baby (I'm 26 weeks) and I"M SO CONFUSED!!

It seems like there are so many options out there..... Does anyone have a real preference between the diddy, storch and ellaroo? Is there a clear winner? Price is a factor, but I planned to spend what I need to and really get alot of use from this ONE sling. Although I'm tempted to try out a bunch, I can only justify spending this much if I use it alot!!

Also, what about the stretchy types like hug-a-bub? Do I really need two wraps?

Third and hopefully final question..... Will a wrap work okay for a newborn? Would a pouch be better sometimes? Or can I expect a wrap to do it all??

Any and all advice will be appreciated!


----------



## isabchi (Sep 14, 2006)

:







:


----------



## melissabel (May 23, 2005)

Ok, I will try to help.

I loved my my stretchy wrap with my DD when she was a newborn. I loved cuddling with my little one, the best feeling in the world. HOWEVER, there will come a point when the stretchiness of the fabric will not support a heavy older infant or toddler. For a something like a Hug a bub. my limit was about 15 lbs. If you want a stretchy wrap to last longer, I would recommend one with less stretch like a Gypsy Mama BaliBaby Stretch. I still have mine but don't like to use if too long with my 21 lbs 2 year old. So you can start out with a stretchy wrap and then maybe sell it to fund a woven wrap later on. If you don't want to be bothered, you can start with a woven right away with a little baby. Only thing is its not as "poppable" meaning its not as easy to pop the baby in and out of the carrier like a stretchy wrap or a pouch.

Didymos and Storch are considered German Style wraps (GSWs) and are said to be the best woven wraps out there. I know some mamas love Didymos, and others love Storchs (and others love the other GSWs out there that I won't name since I don't want to confuse you). I have never tried a GSW, I had a hard time transitioning from stretchy wraps to wovens. I am happy with my Gypsy Mama BaliBaby Breeze which is a guaze wrap ( a thin type of woven wrap) For me it was inexpensive and cool for the summer. Ellaroos are also thinner than GSWs which make them great for warm weather but also you need to wrap more carefully so you don't get pressure points but if you do, I know lots of mamas who really like their Ellaroos. Is there a fabric you like more than the others?

Also one thing to keep in mind about GSWs, you may one to seek one that is used since brand new they are very stiff and hard to wrap with. With lots of use they soften up. Lemon Balm Essentials and Piece of Cloth sell used GSWs for a reduced price, many which are nice and soft.

HTH,


----------



## SequoiasMom (Feb 27, 2007)

I just went to the fabric store and bought 5 yards of cotton knit fabric. It works GREAT and only cost 10 bucks, and I got it that day. The other plus is that from a standard 5 yard cut you can get 3 wraps! I just tie-dyed one of mine today so I have 2 different types.
Go to www.mamatoto.com to learn how to tie it. They have newborn ties and as a matter of fact, I carry my 7.5 lb baby in it all the time...around the house, on walks, whatever.


----------



## Ellp (Nov 18, 2004)

When it comes to German woven wraps, the piece of advice I've seen floating around is to just get one in the fabric that you love. Really the differences between them all are so miniscule that its whatever you love that will end up being used the most.

Also keep in mind that the thinner the wraps, the more careful you'll have to be spreading the fabric out to be comfortable. Also thinner wraps make for neater smaller knots too. That may be a consideration if you're short and petite and you have this huge honking knot of fabric at your waist. I know this from experience...


----------



## javamama (Dec 5, 2001)

Thanks for all the great advice! I am thinking that I will get a GSW (I just learned a new term!) It is what I have wanted for a long time. I saw a Diddy in Austria when expecting DS 5 years ago and the weave of the fabric was wonderful! Although I think I could make a good wrap on my own, I don't think I can duplicate the woven fabric.
My thinking right now is that I will get the German style wrap, it sounds like it is the most versitile of all wraps. Then maybe search for something simple and easy (and hopefully less exensve) for the newborn period. So far I like the stretchy wraps or maybe a pouch??


----------



## accountclosed6 (Jun 29, 2005)

Definitely go with a GSW- you won't regret it! And I agree with the PP who said get one that you LOVE the colorway- otherwise you won't wear it. I have one of just about every kind of woven wrap, and the main difference between the Storch, Didy, and Ellaroo is that the Ellaroo is much thinner (it's also a Guatamalan wrap, not German, not like that really matters). But the Hopp, Storch, Didy, Girasol, BBSlen, etc. are all technically fairly similar. There are different types/weaves of Didys too- a striped Didy will be the most similar to a Storch, and the Didy Indio is very cushy, warm, and soft.

And if you want something else for the newborn period, I totally recommend a Moby Wrap. They are cheap and so comfy cozy for the newborn period. Pouches are great, but not as comfy, and newborns can get lost in them in my experience.

Check out the forums on thebabywearer.com for all the details (and more) that you could ever need. And attachedtobaby.com has great customer service and a wide selection. Have fun shopping!


----------



## wildflower_mama (Feb 22, 2007)

I'm so glad you asked these questions! We have a ring sling, Ergo and backpack but I relly want a GSW also. I will definitely check out the sites that sell them used! Better price, already broken in. Two for one deal.


----------



## momto l&a (Jul 31, 2002)

I was going to get a Maya wrap till I felt a friends Didy. The fabric is amazing, quailty









I am getting a Didy for this baby


----------



## mgeis01 (Sep 19, 2005)

I have an EllaRoo wrap in a fabric that I really love. It doubles as a beautiful, cozy blanket for ds (when folded in thirds lengthwise) when not being used as a wrap.

I also had a stretchy wrap (Moby). It was my dh's fav wrap, but I preferred it for the newborn stage.

Both wraps were thin enough that I could fold them in half, then tie over one shoulder and use them as an over the shoulder sling for quick trips to the store or something. Not a super secure carry, but great for easy in / easy out situations.


----------



## samantha546 (Aug 4, 2005)

I think everyone's covered the basics.









I like the stretchy wraps for the newborns but not so much for an older babe. The prices are really good though compared to how much use you'll get out of it. Then you can turn around and sell it used and make some of the money back.

If you're thinking of getting a GSW and another carrier, you may like having the simplicity of a pouch and then being able to use the GSW for other times.

While you can go to the fabric store and get a gauze fabric, you can not duplicate the weave of the GSW's which is what makes them so soft/durable/popular









Enjoy shopping!


----------



## Paxjourney (Mar 27, 2007)

I started wrapping with an Ellaroo wrap. What I loved about it was that is was light weight, to me strong, and pretty. It worked great for me until DD was bout 16mo old and started to just seem well heavy. I started to get pressure points. I sold off my Ellaroo stash and got a Storch (INKA love the colors) and I'm very happy with it. Its a GSW and its great. WHen I have dd in a back carry It seems like night and day from the Ellaroo.
I agree with PPs There are alot of different GSW pic a colorwave you like and you should be happy for me it also came to price I got a good deal on Inka she was $20 less than a Didy.


----------



## Snowdrift (Oct 15, 2005)

Just wanted to add that another advantage to a used GSW is its resale value. If you buy a used GSW and keep it in good condition you can sell it (to try something else, another color, etc) often for what you paid. You end up having just paid shipping, unless of course some damage occurs and then lots of things are repairable and won't affect price overmuch.

It's not guaranteed that you'll get back what oyu paid, of course, for example wool-blend wraps sell for less in the spring whereas springier colors and lighter weights are at a premium right now, but overall it's hard to lose much money buying and selling to try out several things.

I spend a bit of time on the FSOT forums on thebabywearer.com














:


----------



## huggerwocky (Jun 21, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *tie-dyed* 
Just wanted to add that another advantage to a used GSW is its resale value. If you buy a used GSW and keep it in good condition you can sell it (to try something else, another color, etc) often for what you paid. You end up having just paid shipping, unless of course some damage occurs and then lots of things are repairable and won't affect price overmuch.

It's not guaranteed that you'll get back what oyu paid, of course, for example wool-blend wraps sell for less in the spring whereas springier colors and lighter weights are at a premium right now, but overall it's hard to lose much money buying and selling to try out several things.

I spend a bit of time on the FSOT forums on thebabywearer.com














:

Waves and rare Ninos seem to have the best re-sale value

back to topic: I personally never liked stretchy wraps and







woven wraps, keep that in mind if you get a stretchy wrap and it's not working for you


----------

